# Taking the plunge



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just sent you something.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am currently being mentored with my 10 month old with the owners of both the bitch and sire of my puppy. They have already started showing her. I go to as many classes as possible.

Ask as many questions as possible! I am also Facebook friends with them, and am constantly have discussions there with them.

They should also teach you what grooming needs to be done and what tools you need.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Megora, I just PMed you back a novel. Sorry, but I am really excited about this.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Cubbysan, 

My Annabeth is 9 months old. It would be great to hear of your progress, especially since we have puppies at similar ages.

Is their anything different that you do with her on a daily-ish basis? Like practice stacking, stand/stay, ect.


----------

